# Carribou lou pineapple juice



## kariii (May 10, 2009)

All MAC unless stated otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EYES:*
Painterly P/p (all over lid)
artifact p/p (on lid)
Flip e/s
Cranberry e/s
expensive pink e/s
dear cupcake e/s
signed, and seald e/s
handwritten e/s
Femme Fi e/s
blacktrack fluidline
Smolder eyeliner
beauty marked e/s (on lower lash line)
Plushlash mascara
Ardell demi wispies

*BROWS:*
Stud brow liner
Charcoal/maple shader
Dipdown fluidline
Mac clear gel 

*FACE:*
studio sculpt NC30 mix with coverstay (I'm getting tan and NC30 is too light)
MSFN natural medium plus
MAC matte bronzer 
Stark naked BPB
So ceylon MSF
Shimpagne MSF 

*LIPS:*
Blankety lipstick
Lavender Whip lipstick


----------



## pichima (May 10, 2009)

suuuuper hot!!!!


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

Soo pretty!!


----------



## User93 (May 10, 2009)

Amazing
Like everything - your style, your hair, and make-up obviously!
I adore how simple and amazing plain white t-shirts look


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

beautiful! luv the lipstick combo


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2009)

this is stunningly gorgeous!

WERK IT!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2009)

This is so pretty! I also really love your hair.


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

I love this Look on you


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 10, 2009)

I love this and am very inspired


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2009)

This is HOT!


----------



## starfck (May 10, 2009)

you look amazing !


----------



## amberenees (May 10, 2009)

OMG... 
your skin lOOks amazing...
lovely lOOkie!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!  I love this look.  I hope you post more often because you are inspiring!


----------



## Arwai (May 10, 2009)

that looks wonderful! I love the color combo.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeousssss!!  I love the lips!


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 10, 2009)

just hot


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

Great Lip Combo!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (May 11, 2009)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## lvgz (May 11, 2009)

SO gorgeous!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 11, 2009)

Don't forget the 151!!


----------



## luhly4 (May 11, 2009)

this is so pretty

i love the lip combo on you


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2009)

i really love it!! u have such beautiful beautiful eyes!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

stunning look! you are so beautiful!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous, but the lips are especially HOT!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 11, 2009)

This looks fierce, gorgeous!


----------



## juicygirl (May 11, 2009)

i love it! blankety looks amazing on you!


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2009)

LOVE it!

Your brows and skin look sooo good


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 11, 2009)

Super hot! Could you tell me the color placement please?


----------



## Kenna23 (May 11, 2009)

i love your looks i was wondering if you do tutorials on your looks, i love this one and would really love to try it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 11, 2009)

love the look and the title.  Tech n9ne <3


----------



## 06290714 (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (May 11, 2009)

You look so pretty and your skin looks amazing!


----------



## MamaLaura (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 11, 2009)

HOT look! You look like Malibu Barbies brunette homegirl!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 11, 2009)

very pretty! glowy!


----------



## DancingBrave (May 11, 2009)

Blankety and lavender whip? Lovely!


----------



## kariii (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Super hot! Could you tell me the color placement please?_

 


I did painterly paint pot all over the lid with #252
Artifact paint pot on lide with #242 (except for inner corner)
Flip e/s on inner corner
Cranberry e/s over lid
Blended Cranberry in with expensive pink e/s
Added signed, and sealed to outer corner darkened with handwritten e/s and blended above with dear cupcake e/s
Applied femme fi e/s to brow bone


On lower lashline I put smolder eyeliner on waterline and smoked it out with #219 with beauty marked e/s.

HTH!


----------



## hello_my_apple (May 12, 2009)

nice.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 12, 2009)

wanna trade eyelashes?

your eyes look great!


----------



## User67 (May 12, 2009)

F.l.a.w.l.e.s.s.


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2009)

love it! and your brows are amazing


----------



## prettysecrets (May 12, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 12, 2009)

Soooo beautiful.

Your lashes are amazing!


----------

